# YELLOW HEADLIGHTS HOW TO CLEAR THESE?



## Sixsar (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi, my car is a lucino like 200sx and may headlights has taken yellow color and I want remove the yellow color from my headlights anybody know how do it?
Thanks :cheers:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Toothpaste.


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

use a little pit of plastic polish on a rag, buff it in small circles and it should clear up... i had that problem on th g/f inrepid and they came out fine...


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Mcguire's makes a product called plastix.
It is the best cleaner that I have found for plastic headlights and for your gauge lens.
It comes in a white bottle at any auto parts store.


----------



## Woogie (Jan 17, 2005)

yes, the mcguires plastix is what i would recommend. Just use an old sock and some of the plastix and rub hard. it should come right off.


----------

